# Ayintis (personal tweak android system)



## beast1980 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Foreword:*

I am not the owner of this tweak only one tester.
The owner (dev) is Redmaner.
Together with Redmaner I test Ayintis for months, now it´s time to publisch it!!

*All credits go to:*
Redmaner

Ayintis for Android
Copyright 2012, The Ayintis project

This product includes software developed by
Google Inc. (www.google.com)[libncurses.so, zipalign].

This product includes software developed by
Sqlite (www.sqlite.org)[sqlite3].

This product includes software developed by
The CyanogenMod team (www.cyanogenmod.com)[fix_permissions.sh].

This product includes software developed by
Koushik Dutta (www.koushikdutta.com/)[update-binary].

This product contains code written by Hardcore [mount_no_atime.sh].
The original software is available from
http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=813309

This product contains code written by Brainmaster.
Including various modifications by zacharias.maladroit [read_ahead_kb_x.sh].
The original software is available from
http://forum.xda-dev.....php?t=1010807

This product contains code written by Wes Garner.
Including various modifications by doctorcete and oknowton [zipalign_boot.sh].

This product used documentation provided by The Linux kernel archives.
The original documentation is available from
http://www.kernel.org

This product used documentation provided by Knzo.
The original documentation is available from
http://forum.xda-dev.....php?t=1227269

First a word of Dev himself why he himself does not publiseerd:
_I decided to not release Ayintis on a public forum. There are two reasons for that:
1.) I have a very busy private life (currently busy with my study) which gives me no time to give proper support all the time on forums.
2.) Besides that I am not really active on forums, becaues of old expierences which I don't want to recall._

*Official site and bug reports*
*Downloads:**Ayintis*

*What is Ayintis:*
Ayintis (pronounced as: aii-in-tis), before known as Engengis, is an easy to use tool for Android devices.
Ayintis allows the user to tweak his Android system in a fast, simple, easy and secure way.
Although it isn't anything new it still provides a rich collection of tweaks, 100% configureable by the end user.
The goal of this project is to generate an open-source platform which is offering an easy to use interface and a wide range of tweaks.

*Support*

Ayintis is builded in mind that it must be capable to run on every Android device.
Even if the device is old or new, low-end or high-end it doesn't matter.
Ayintis is using busybox applets which makes it possible to run ayintis on every system.

This goal isn't achieved yet, not every device is 100% supported. Although most of the devices will. On our support page you can find information on how to get full support for your device.

Supports....

- Android 1.6 till 4.1 (Need a kernel which is atleast 2.6.xxx)
- CPU up to quad-core
- Various partition tables (BML-MMC-MTD-STL-TFSR-ZRAM)

*Interface*

Easy to use

With an easy to use interface you tweak your system in no time.
Just type in the number with your keyboard and Ayintis does the rest.
Possible to use ayintis on your Android device with Terminal emulator.
Or use your computer instead with ADB.

Customize it!

Not only the tweaks are configureable also the interface.
Including headercolors, show and hide various options.

















*Tweaks*

Ayintis offers a wide range of (popular) tweaks. All tweaks can be found within the Android community (XDA-Developers, Rootzwiki ect.). All tweaks are configureable. There are tweaks you can enable and disable and there are tweaks where you can choose serveral options.

*Sysctl configurator*

The feature everyone is searching for within the Android community is the ultimate ramscript.
Serveral developers took up the challenge to find the ultimate ramscript, with great results!
There are lots of devices and users so there are lots of ramscripts too.
It's impossible to integrate all the ramscripts in Ayintis, so we invented a system where the user can create his own ramscript.

This feature we call the sysctl configurator. The user can create it's own ramscript or use already existing ramscripts.
The system works pretty simpel, there are 26 parameters the user can configure (more in the future).
By typing in the values you generate your own ramscript!. See the instructions page for detailed information.

*List of tweaks*

Application tweaks:
- Fix permissions
- Optimize sqlite db's
- Enable/disable zipalign during boot

build.prop tweaks:
- Set dialing out delay
- Set display density (dpi)
- Set JPEG quality
- Set scrolling responsiveness
- Set VM heapsize
- Set WIFI interval

CPU tweaks:
- Set CPU governor (Support up to quad-core)
- Enable/disable lionheart governor tweaks

Kernel tweaks:
- Enable/disable IPv4/IPv6 security tweaks
- Sysctl tweaks (kernel, cfs, lmk, net, vm) (26 parameters)

Partiton tweaks:
- Set IO scheduler (Supports BML-MMC-MTD-STL-TFSR-ZRAM)
- Enabled/disable IO tweaks
- Set read_ahead_kb
- Enable/disable mount no-atime

*Tools*

Ayintis is not offering only tweaks, it also offers a set of tools the user can use.

Make logcat

You know that developer that is always asking for a logcat but you have no idea how to get one?
Problem solved! Ayintis offers a tool to make a logcat very easily. Locats supported are: main, radio and event.
Read everything about the android logcat here

Online nandroid backup

A new tool in the android community is online nandroid backup.
This feature is not integrated in Ayintis but you can easily make an online nandroid backup if you have the tool installed (/system/bin/onandroid).
We chose to not integrate this feature because this feature is really unique, we want people to choose if they want to use it or not.
So if you want to use this feature from the Ayintis menu you have to install it yourself. Online nandroid backup can be found here

*Script manager*

Ayintis offers a wide range of tweaks, but it doesn't have all features it can offer.
There are lots of scripts that can be found on android forums that are not integrated in Ayintis.
This is because these scripts are really device specific or very experimental or you name it!

Actually Ayintis is all about scripts, that's why script manager comes in.
It fills the gap of features that are missing, restores your scripts after an update and manages your init.d folder.

*Script restore*

Every tweak you enable or disable and every tweak you set with Ayintis will be saved in a tweak file.
It remembers your tweak settings after an update. This gives the possibility to restore your scripts after an update.
This feature is very handy if you are an extreme rom flasher.

*Script installer*

There are a lot of scripts within the android community that are not integrated in Ayintis.
There are several reasons for that. That's where script installer comes handy.
It offers you an very easy interface to run and install scripts.
It fills the gap off missing features from Ayintis.

*Script remover*

Script remover gives you the oppurtunity to remove scripts from the init.d folder.
Pretty useful if you don't have a root-explorer and want to get rid off pre-installed scripts.
And there must be a way to remove all those scripts you install with script installer.

Open source

All this awsomeness is open-source! Everyone can see and use the source.
You can compile your own builds, improve the code or just have a look.
Source is available at github
Instructions on how to compile and requirements to compile are within the sourcecode.

*Features*

*Ayintis features*

- Ayintis image (vfat) [Reduces effect on system and data partition]
- Running on /system/bin/bash
- Using busybox applets (busybox 1.19.4+) [Possible to run on every Android system]
- Advanced logsystem to debug Ayintis to the bare metal
- Various security checks to prevent device (software) damage
- Easy to use interface working with terminal emulator and ADB
- Possible to tweak the User Experience (UX)
- Various tools (create logcat, online nandroid backup)
- Scriptmanager to restore/install/remove scripts easily
- OTA updater

*List of tweaks*

Application tweaks:
- Fix permissions
- Optimize sqlite db's
- Enable/disable zipalign during boot

build.prop tweaks:
- Set dialing out delay
- Set display density (dpi)
- Set JPEG quality
- Set scrolling responsiveness
- Set VM heapsize
- Set WIFI interval

CPU tweaks:
- Set CPU governor (Support up to quad-core)
- Enable/disable lionheart governor tweaks

Kernel tweaks:
- Enable/disable IPv4/IPv6 security tweaks
- Sysctl tweaks (kernel, cfs, lmk, net, vm) (26 parameters)

Partiton tweaks:
- Set IO scheduler (Supports BML-MMC-MTD-STL-TFSR-ZRAM)
- Enabled/disable IO tweaks
- Set read_ahead_kb
- Enable/disable mount no-atime

*Requirements*

To run and use Ayintis properly there are a few requirements:
- Android device with Terminal emulator or a computer with ADB
- Root (SU binary on /system/bin or /system/xbin)
- Busybox 1.19.4+ to work with all functions (Busybox binary on /system/bin or /system/xbin)
-----> Busybox 1.19.3 and lower will work too, only OTA updater won't work
- data partition mounted as /data with +- 3.0mb free space
- system partiton mounted as /system with +- 1.0mb free space
- Kernel with init.d support (get init.d support on every device here)
- ClockWorkMod (CWM) recovery to install

*How to install*

This method requires a device with ClockWorkMod recovery installed
1.) Download the latest CWM version of Ayintis from the download page
2.) Put the CWM zip on the root of your internal SD-Card
3.) Reboot your device in recovery mode (CWM)
4.) Select "Install zip from SD-Card"
5.) Select "Choose zip from SD-Card"
6.) Select "Ayintis_Vx.x.x.x_x_x.zip"
7.) Select "Yes - Install Ayintis_Vx.x.x.x_x_x.zip"
8.) Wait till operation is done and go back to the main menu of CWM
9.) Reboot your system

*Usage*

1.) Start Terminal emulator or ADB
2.) Issue the following commands:
su
ayintis
3.) Issue the numbers and letters shown by Ayintis
4.) Follow the instructions on the screen to start using Ayintis

Using arguments

Ayintis has some arguments to do fast assignments.
1.) Start Terminal emulator or ADB
2.) Issue the following commands:
su
ayintis --help
3.) This will show all the supported arguments and what they do

*Tweaks explained*

Application tweaks

_Fix permissions_
Fix permissions mostly used to fix FC's, read everything about it here

_Optimize sqlite db's_
Optimizes sqlite db's for higher read/write speeds.

_Zipalign during boot_
Optimizes .apk files during boot for less RAM usage.

*build.prop tweaks*

_Dialing out delay_
Increase or decrease dialing out delay

_DPI_
Set display density

_JPEG quality_
Increase or decrease JPEG quality percentage. (Must be between 0 and 100)

_Scrolling responsiveness_
Increase or decrease scrolling responsiveness

_VM heapsize_
VM Heapsize; higher the RAM, higher the hp can be
Mostly steps of 8. (eg. 24m, 32m, 48m, 56m, 64m ect.)

_WIFI scan interval_
Time between WIFI scans in seconds. The higher the value how longer it takes.
Can save batterylife.

*CPU tweaks*

*Set CPU governor*
Set your desired CPU governor. Read everything about governors here (thanks: stempox)

_Lionheart governor tweaks_
Works only with conservative governor. Let's conservative governor behave like performance governor. Works best with deadline I/O scheduler.

*Kernel tweaks*

_IPv4/IPv6 security tweak_
Improves IPv4/IPv6 security. Including protection against ms-dos attacks, syncookie protection.

_Sysctl tweaks_
Use the pre-configured sysctl configuration with fair performance or create a configuration yourself.
Including 26 popular parameters. All parameters explained here
Download popular configurations here.

*Partitions tweaks*

_I/O Tweaks_
Tweaks diffrent I/O scheduler for more performance and batterylife.

_Set I/O scheduler_
Set your desired I/O scheduler. Read everything about I/O schedulers here

_Set read_ahead_kb_
Set cache size to increase SD-Card read/write speed.

_No-atime mounts_
Mount all partitons with no-atime (fastest mount).


----------



## beast1980 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Changelog*

Ayintis 1.1
- ayintis_core: Switched to tar environement
- ayintis_core: Many changes and improvements to work with the new tar environment
- ayintis_mounter: Update mounter help and updated reconfigure option
- ayintis_settings: add runlevel and logscr options
- compiler: auto-generate updater-script

Release notes:
We switched to the tar environment with this build.
That means we no longer use image formats, that also means that Ayintis is no longer mounted as a loop device.
We chose to rebuild the perspective to tar to be more open-source and use less CPU but keep the fast OTA-updates and data compression.
This also gave the opportunity to do some directory changes, which we did.
/data/ayintis/mount is now /data/ayintis/core
/data/ayintis/tmp is now /data/ayintis/core/tmp

Ayintis 1.0.1
- ayintis_mounter: Update mounter help
- ayintis_settings: add runlevel and logscr options

Ayintis 1.0
- initial stable release


----------



## beast1980 (Feb 12, 2012)

Reserve


----------

